# Books and Mags for sale



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Did alittle fall cleaning and are selling the following things:

Dogs of velet and steel by Bob Stevens
Fighting for life by Frank Rocca
Memoirs of the pit by Jack Meeks
Reids ideal of dogs, Issue #3
Braveheart portraits of American legends by TL Williams
The world of the APBT by Richard Stratton
30 years of journal cover dogs by Jack Kelly
Courage profiles of important pit dog by Richard Stratton and TL Williams

Magazines:
American game time 1997,1998,2000,2001 issues
Your friend and mine 1999,2000 issues
The registrar 2000,1999 issues
Pit dog revolutions by Califonia Jack 2000,1999 issues
Bulldog revelation 2000,1999 issues
International gamedog review 2000,1999 issues


I have more just have not had time to make another list. All books and mags are in like new condition.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

How much are asking

```

```
for Fighting For Life?


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> How much are asking
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


I am asking $130 for that book. Autographed by him as well.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

How much for the bob stevens book


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

SideKick said:


> How much for the bob stevens book


$200, book never taken out of box.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You need to post up prices. I would like some but need to know the cost.


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

Sold:
Reid’s Ideal Dogs
Courage Profiles of the Important Pit Dogs
Braveheart Portraits of American Legends
Pit Dog Revolution:
Volume 1 Issue 1
Volume 1 Issue 2
Volume 2 Issue 1
AGDT:
Volume 14 Issues 1,2
Volume 13 Issues 1,2,3,4,5,6
Volume 12 Issues 5,6
Nov-Dec 97
Jan-Feb 98
Your friend and Mine Vol5 No 4
30 Yrs of Journal Cover Dogs


----------



## HOMEWORK (Sep 10, 2011)

do u still have rocca's book fight for life if so how much r u asking please email at [email protected] anytime


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Are the Stratton books still available? If so, how much?


----------



## "PR" Del Castillos (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you have any of these still for sale?



shadyridge said:


> Did alittle fall cleaning and are selling the following things:
> 
> Dogs of velet and steel by Bob Stevens
> Fighting for life by Frank Rocca
> ...


----------

